# 3" Intake & 2" CVT Snorkel ('08 650 SRA)



## TYRFRYR (Feb 18, 2010)

Well here are some pics of my Snorkel Build. Borrowed some from the Snorkel sticky, and did some on my own.






































And Here it is all back together again.










Hope you like!!


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks good! nice work


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

looks sick on a Prarie


----------



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

looks goo did u have to rejet


----------



## TYRFRYR (Feb 18, 2010)

07 BRUTE said:


> looks goo did u have to rejet


The 3" lean it out a bit. I'm waiting on my Full HMF to arrive any day now so I didn't want to waste a lot of time doing a full tune on the carbs only to have to re-do it when I get the exhaust installed.

I did however have shimm the stock needle 0.069 to get it to where it was rideable.

Based on what I had to do with the needle, I'm guessing that I'll have bump all of my jet sizes up one step. Luckily, I have a Wideband O2 sensor that I'll be using to help get the carbs tuned. 

I've already been picking Bootlegger's brain on the carbs jets, so hopefully it won't be too much of a pain to get it right.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice ride


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

i fought my 2.5in intake piping to get it to fit. props to making it with 3in.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good job! :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Good lookin work man.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Grrrrrr, RED X's....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## TYRFRYR (Feb 18, 2010)

Smkblwr said:


> i fought my 2.5in intake piping to get it to fit. props to making it with 3in.:rockn:


Necessity is the Mother of Invention. I live in a rural area and the local hardware store doesn't have 2.5". So 3" it was....

I did get a whole lot of:

 "Holy @#$! what size is that thing?" this weekend. 

Almost immediately followed up with:

:bigok::rockn: "Man thats f^&%$#g sweet!!!" :rockn::bigok:

And oh yeah...... The work quite well.....


----------



## Mark C. (Apr 26, 2010)

did u go 3" from the air box all the way out. Looks good. I'm gonna have to change mine from a 2" to 3".


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

go 3 or go home!!!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

that 3 is a MONSTER!!!!


----------



## Sammy (Jun 8, 2010)

Does the 3" make any difference in performance compared to the 2" ?


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

It did on my 09 with efi. Made a noticable difference down low and never cut out on the top end.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good.. Do you have any pics of where it attaches to the airbox?


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

made a world of a difference in performance on my brute 650i compared to my little 2inch snork. like woke up the bike alot...! alot more grunt and torque to it. its like driving a 750 lmaooo


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Completely rebuilding my snorks in a week or two, thinkin of doin the 3" intake snork on mine, should work well the motor mods


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Nice looks good !


----------

